# Food your ratties go CRAZY for!



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

List your rats favorite treats. (Junk food faves and healthy faves) (this thread is not encouraging unhealthy eating habits for rats, as we all have fed our rats a few bites of junk food before  )

Veggies: carrots and cauliflower
Junk: pizza Pringles and Cheetos. (x 
Oh and they love cereals of all kind! 

But they go insane for a pizza Pringle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

What's their favorite fruit too? I love letting my rats try new foods!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Cheerios, baby food, frozen peas, corn, all cereals, 2 like broccoli but one doesn't, 70%+ chocolate, strawberries, rasberries, pomegranets, fries, meat, cooked beans, and maybe more but can't think. Oh and icecream... with a bite of cone.


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine go bonkers for coconut flakes and pimentos. One really likes cucumber too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh and nuts in their shell, especially peanuts.


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Coconut flakes? O:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

What baby food do you use?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I've tried carrot, peas, and one jar that had both.  I think they would like any though.


----------



## Jenn (Oct 29, 2013)

I had to buy raw honey for Mercy when she was sick a while back and now that they both have had it they go crazy for it! I only give them a small amount on my finger that they have to lick off, but it is by far their favorite. Mercy also loves Cheerios. And Pippa likes Carrots.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, mine like honey to. And banana. They like carrot but not their favorite.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

Really, any food, but pasta, peas, and rarely, Oreos are their favorites.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

*Veggies/Fruit*: Peppers, watermelon, cantaloupe, strawberries, grapes (they don't eat the skin though), they chew at a carrot, peas, cucumber
*Other:* Applesauce, yogurt, baby food (mixed diners, fruit, veggies..they loved peas), cereal, I gave them a chicken bone a few months ago. They just cleaned it up a little bit then I took it away. They were in heaven though. I give them tea with honey when I make myself a cup. Oh, and yummy tummy live mealworms  ..Munro is a cold blooded murderer of meal worms lol!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Spaghetti and wet dog food are the crowd favorites around here. Then again, my girls will lunge at ANYTHING if it's presented through the cage bars!! They take it as a challenge, I think.


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

What types of dog food does everyone give around here? my rats also love eggs hard boiled and scrambled. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

My rats are fatties!! 

For veggies/fruits: carrots, peas, grapes, apples, dried bananas, peaches, pears, grapes. They love to eat the skins off the fruits too, that is what they always eat first.

Junk food: chicken nuggest(have to be from McDonalds haha they are spoiled), potato chips, cheese covered ANYTHING, cake, and breads.

They love dog biscuits and the dry dog food. We have Royal Canine food for our dog.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine also like wet cat food and grapes but they like almost everything so I can't really name it all in one go. Sometimes apples but they hate the skin.


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

My rats don't really like apples. I offer them but they don't like them at all. They like grapes, but not the skin. They also nutrigrain breakfast bars


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pierats (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine love frozen peas- that's the treat reserved for trimming their nails.

Also yogurt drops- they go crazy for them.

For special occassions I'll do whole walnuts in shell (once they break through I remove some of the meat so they have to chew a lot but don't get fat). Great for keeping their teeth down (one of mine doens't go for the wood chews as much). Nothing like watching a rat run around the cage carrying a walnut bigger than their head.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine love crackers peas peanuts but they go crazy for grilled chicken 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheFuzzySphere (Nov 30, 2013)

Healthy - Grapes

Junk - Snickerdoodle cookies and pizza crust ^_^


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

My boys are pretty picky but they do like baby food and corn tortillas. They have never really liked junk food. They also love kitten food. But corn tortillas are their ultimate favorite.


----------



## crittercrazyJazz (Nov 29, 2013)

Ive only had my two boys a few weeks but so far their favourites are peas but not their shells! , Walnuts in their shells, yogurt, cheerios and nutella


----------

